# DirecTv app for ipad no OOH



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all.

Bear with me, but this new mobile and network jargon can be a bit confusing for an old guy like me. Here's what is (or is not) going on:

Loaded the DirecTv app on my new ipad (resolution) and got the geniego set up and running a couple days ago. Everything is working fine on geniego app both on my home wireless network and on my sister's, 30 miles away. Genie go sees both DVR's (HR34 and HR24) and I can play recordings from either. However, the DirecTv app does not find either DVR when OOH. I un-installed and re-installed the app, did a menu reset on the HR-34, and manually entered the DVR IP's in the settings of the DirecTv app on the ipad and hit "validate". The ipad DirecTv app just will not "find" the receivers when OOH. Trying to find any detailed info on the DirecTv site is pretty much impossible and searches here seem to just bring up geniego information.

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would really like to be able to set a recording and then watch said recording remotely, which is a main reason for getting these updates. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I assume you're talking completely about GenieGo app for the iPad - but you say it's working at your sisters. . .

Does the Out of home setup / test pass? The setup should forward ports 8082/8083 to your GG IP in your router -- or you can do that manually.

Some out of home locations work well, some don't.

You should be able to remotely set a recording via the iphone app or DAFI (iPad App) and then watch it within a few minutes of its start with GG - assuming you get a playlist from your DVRs remotely.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the geniego app, but the problem is with the DirecTv app (yes, iphone app), both on the ipad (with retina display, not sure if that is "ipad 3 or ipad 4).

The geniego app on the ipad setup on its own (said/says test passed) and works flawlessly from my sister's network.

During the same visit there, the DirecTv app (yes, the iphone app) would not see the receivers.

I tried the "fixes" mentioned in op after that and tested at my neighbor's wireless (AT&T and may be 4g) with no luck.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The "DirecTV App" (the one that allows you to browse channel content and control DVRs) does not work unless you are on your home network. Only the GenieGo app provides OOH support. The GenieGo app connects to the GenieGo device, not to the DVRs themselves. The GenieGo device connects to the DVRs via the local network (IOW, the GenieGo acts as a sort of remote terminal for the app). The DirecTV app is designed to connect to the DVRs directly, and only over the same network, so it does not work OOH.

The only OOH function the DirecTV app provides is streaming access for some select content. But that content comes from DirecTV's servers, not your DVRs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Perhaps this is the missing link: The iPhone app doesn't get to which DVR you want to record to until after you've selected what to record; then you'll have a choice. Good luck!


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Diana C said:


> The "DirecTV App" (the one that allows you to browse channel content and control DVRs) does not work unless you are on your home network. Only the GenieGo app provides OOH support. The GenieGo app connects to the GenieGo device, not to the DVRs themselves. The GenieGo device connects to the DVRs via the local network (IOW, the GenieGo acts as a sort of remote terminal for the app). The DirecTV app is designed to connect to the DVRs directly, and only over the same network, so it does not work OOH.
> 
> The only OOH function the DirecTV app provides is streaming access for some select content. But that content comes from DirecTV's servers, not your DVRs.


Based on these quotes from the DirecTv site, one would expect to be able to set recordings from OOH:

"The FREE DIRECTV Tablet App adds a whole new dimension to your entertainment experience. Watch the hottest shows and movies right on your tablet, anytime, anywhere. Even stream LIVE TV, *set your DVR from anywhere*, turn your tablet into a remote control, and more."

"DVR Scheduler

Forget to set your home DVR? *You can use your mobile device to schedule a recording on the go, from anywhere.* You can even schedule your DVR to record movies that are still in theaters as soon as they become available on DIRECTV."



Laxguy said:


> Perhaps this is the missing link: The iPhone app doesn't get to which DVR you want to record to until after you've selected what to record; then you'll have a choice. Good luck!


Hmmmm! I never got that far! I just opened the app and checked to see if the receivers were connected with the green dot. Will give it a try as soon as I can get to an OOH wifi.

I am starting to wonder how many public wifi locations will provide enough bandwidth to show video. So far, I am one out of two.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

OlderNDirt said:


> Based on these quotes from the DirecTv site, one would expect to be able to set recordings from OOH:
> 
> "The FREE DIRECTV Tablet App adds a whole new dimension to your entertainment experience. Watch the hottest shows and movies right on your tablet, anytime, anywhere. Even stream LIVE TV, *set your DVR from anywhere*, turn your tablet into a remote control, and more."
> 
> ...


You seem to be mixing the capabilities of the GenieGo app and the DirecTV app. With the DirecTV app, you can schedule recordings to your DVR. But you can't watch those (or any) recordings using that app.

The GenieGo app allows you to stream content from your DVR's to your mobile device (assuming that you have a GenieGo device and have set the port forwarding up properly on your router.

If you haven't configured your router since getting the GenieGo, then take a look at this page for instructions. If you use an Actiontec MI-424 rouiter with Verizon FiOS, then you should also read this thread for addtional help.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> You seem to be mixing the capabilities of the GenieGo app and the DirecTV app. *With the DirecTV app, you can schedule recordings to your DVR.* But you can't watch those (or any) recordings using that app.
> 
> The GenieGo app allows you to stream content from your DVR's to your mobile device (assuming that you have a GenieGo device and have set the port forwarding up properly on your router.
> 
> If you haven't configured your router since getting the GenieGo, then take a look at this page for instructions. If you use an Actiontec MI-424 rouiter with Verizon FiOS, then you should also read this thread for addtional help.


Thanks for your input,but I do have a good grasp on what geniego does or doesn't do and what the DirecTv app does or doesn't do. I may not state it clearly enough, but that problem would go well in the "old folks forum" :grin: .

My only problem is what I bolded in your statement, that I can't schedule a recording from OOH. Based on LaxGuy's post, it may just be due to operator error. Setting up and testing the geniego first, I made note of the setting where it shows the receivers and both are marked green with the statement that the setup was successful. When checking to see if the DirecTv ipad app was successfully set up, I went to the settings to check the receivers, and both showed up red and said something about not connected or found. I entered the ip addresses and hit validate on both, but still came up not found, so I figured it would not take a recording request and quite. So tomorrow when I can access an OOH wifi, will just try selecting a show from the guide and see if I can set up a recording, even though the set-up page shows receivers not detected. If that doesn't work, I will try calling DirecTv and hope for the best.

Unfortunately, after re-reading this post, I can see why it is hard to grasp what I am trying to say! !rolling


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OlderNDirt said:


> My only problem is what I bolded in your statement, that I can't schedule a recording from OOH.


That is correct. And again, you're mixing applications/terms.

OOH is a term DirecTV has linked to the GenieGo and the various applications [EDIT: The 'various apps' I'm referring too are all GenieGo apps -- whether for Android, iOS or PC].

But with the GenieGo apps, you cannot schedule recordings; whether at home or away from home.

The 'other' DirecTV app allows you to review your guide and select a show for recording. Once you select the show, it will show you a list of DVRs on your account that you can record too. There are limited amount of shows you can stream to that DirecTV app -- like the Audience network. But you cannot access previously recorded shows from that app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and the reason why the app does not need to find the receivers, is because the request to record is via satellite and NOT your Internet connection


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

OlderNDirt said:


> My only problem is what I bolded in your statement, that I can't schedule a recording from OOH.


As trh pointed out, you're confusing us because you are using GenieGo specific terminology while you say you are in the regular DirecTV app. OOH is terminology specifically related to GenedGo. However, you are using that terminology while saying that you are using the DirecTV app, not the GenieGo app.

Take a look at the screenshots in the first post of this thread. The first screenshot shows the screen that you would use to record a program using the DirecTV app. After selecting "Record", you will see another screen asking which DVR you want to record on, whether you want to record all episodes or not and whether the DVR should definitely record the program at this time or whether it should only record it if a tuner is available. You don't need for your DVR's to be connected to the Internet for this to work. You're interacting directly with DirecTV's website. The DVR locations are based on what it in their system. Once you put in a record request, DirecTV will send your DVR a signal via satellite telling it to record the program that you requested. This works the same way as if you went to DirecTV's website on your PC (or Mac) and requested that a program be recorded.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> As trh pointed out, you're confusing us because you are using GenieGo specific terminology while you say you are in the regular DirecTV app. OOH is terminology specifically related to GenedGo. However, you are using that terminology while saying that you are using the DirecTV app, not the GenieGo app.
> 
> Take a look at the screenshots in the first post of this thread. The first screenshot shows the screen that you would use to record a program using the DirecTV app. After selecting "Record", you will see another screen asking which DVR you want to record on, whether you want to record all episodes or not and whether the DVR should definitely record the program at this time or whether it should only record it if a tuner is available. You don't need for your DVR's to be connected to the Internet for this to work. You're interacting directly with DirecTV's website. The DVR locations are based on what it in their system. Once you put in a record request, DirecTV will send your DVR a signal via satellite telling it to record the program that you requested. This works the same way as if you went to DirecTV's website on your PC (or Mac) and requested that a program be recorded.


My apologies for the confusion of the use of OOH. When I load the DirecTv app on my ipad while not on my home network, where it says "receivers:" on the home page, it says "Out of Home" leading me to believe (EDIT: I should have said which lead me to believe) it is more of a generic term by DirecTv for all applications. Perhaps if/when DirecTv combines the two apps into one it will eliminate the creation of that confusion.

And thank you very much for the explanation in your second paragraph! Peds48's previous post about had me really confused that the request from my ipad was via satellite and not internet, but I now see clearly how the request works and it makes complete sense. I now have faith that all will work, but will verify tomorrow.

Thanks for all the responses, sorry for the confusion (although I am not taking full responsibility for it  ), and hope a brief post of "works great" tomorrow can end the thread.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The iPad DirecTV app will not show your receivers on the main screen, nor will it show anything in Currently watching. If you want to set a recording from the iPad app when you are outside of your network, press the menu icon at the top left of the screen. There will be a lot of options. For the sake of discussion, lets say you should select "search". Then enter the show that you want to watch in the search box. As you type, a list of shows should appear in a drop down. Select the show that you want to record. You will then see a list of all upcoming episodes of that show. Select the one that you want to record. Info for that showing will appear. If that episode is available for streaming on the app, you will see buttons for Watch and Record. If it's not available for streaming, the Watch button will be blacked out. IF you select Record, you will see a popup which will ask you for the recording options: Record episode or Record Series, Receiver, Keep Until, Priority, Start, Stop. Select the options that you want and press "Record Episode".

A request will be sent to DirecTV who will then send those instructions to the appropriate DVR via satellite.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Works great! Thanks to all with a special thanks to Bill B. My wife, who will be OOH (ooops! on a trip :evilgrin: ) this week, including a 10 hour bus ride, also thanks you!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Glad I could help. Your timing was perfect for me. I just bought my iPad last week. I've been playing with it and the various apps to learn what they can do and how to do them. So, what you were trying to do is fresh in my mind.


----------

